# 2012 Cruze manual trans won't go into first or reverse



## joestewart (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello,

I have already gone through the above sticky regardingcommon issues with the Cruze manual transmission. Did not have time to search the remainder ofthe forum. Please re-direct me to priorposts if they apply!

This is a 2012 Cruze with the manual transmission. The car has about 80k miles on theclock. The owner tells me she cannot getthe car to go into first gear or into reverse. 
When I inspected it with her, I noticed that we can get itinto the first and reverse positions with the engine off. But when you start up the motor and hold theclutch pedal to the floor, you cannot move the shifter from neutral into thefirst gear position or into the reverse position (no grinding sound is made;you simply encounter resistance and you cannot move the shift lever anyfarther). 

You can, however, move the shift lever into the remaininggears (with a slight grinding sound).
If you place the shift lever into the reverse position withthe engine off, then start the engine while holding clutch pedal to floor, youare able to utilize the reverse gear fine.
She is not reporting any slipping of the clutch.
I noticed the discussion about notchy shifting. I don’t know what notchy shifting means, butdo not think it applies to this problem.
I also noticed the recommendation to switch to the amsoillubricant. This owner has no idea thelast time her transmission lubricant was changed. She bought the car used and has littleknowledge of its prior life.
Question: Do youthink that the set of symptoms described above could be addressed by alubricant change? Would it be worthwhileto try the amsoil before bringing this car to a high dollar mechanic?
Thanks for any input!


----------



## joestewart (Jul 6, 2018)

Should read "Manual Trans" in heading (not auto). Thanks


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Your problem sounds more like a clutch issue, clutch master ,slave cylinder ,pressure plate


----------



## joestewart (Jul 6, 2018)

OK Thanks. We brought it to a shade tree mechanic today. He looked at it briefly. He thought that the shift cables were worn out and need to be replaced. He wants us to bring it back on Monday for further examination.

While we were there, I noticed that this car makes a rattling noise while the clutch pedal is pushed in. I'm beginning to think that there is a throw out bearing problem.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I had to replace the clutch on my '12 Eco at 60,000 miles ... and I did not race it, drive it hard, ride the clutch, etc. Sometimes, you just have bad luck and get to make repairs sooner than others.


----------

